# Sheez kidded! Day 145!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Edited to add- she is only at day 134 not 139! I sure hope she hangs onto these kids awhile longer!!!!

So Ive been had Sheez up in the maternity barn so I could keep an eye on her since her due date is approaching, but havent been paying much attention to her. Ive been watching my two other dues due before her like a hawk.
Well this afternoon I was checking the other two (no change in them yet by the way) and noticed she had a hole to china dug in her stall, she is also looking for lovies (not like her), and low and behold I couldnt find her ligaments, if they are there, they are REALLY low. I searched for them but couldnt feel them. Her udder has also filled up a bunch, though I havent even clipped her yet!

This is a VERY special doe and a very special breeding!

Hill Countrys Sheez All That is our Kingwood daughter, and she is bred to Rosasharn TL Ushikai who is a Tiger L and Uni son for those of you that know ND pedigrees.

She looks like shes got a bazillion kids in there and hoping for a few doelings to keep- yep I said a few :greengrin: also considering the possibility of a buckling from her too

Her not preggo pics are here: http://www.proctorhill.com/sheezpage.htm

And heres the big girl as of this afternoon:
























I had to put up this picture of her barely squeezing out the barn.... :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 139 today and ligs gone?*

Now that was just cruel to make the doorway so small - LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 139 today and ligs gone?*



> I had to put up this picture of her barely squeezing out the barn.


 woe ...now that's a wide load... :shocked:

sounds like she is going to kid really soon..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 139 today and ligs gone?*

hope she waits till tomorrow to kid

nice size belly


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*

so this keeps getting stranger!

I emailed Joanne at Dragonfly (we co own Sheez with her) and told her I thought she was thinking about kidding. She told me her 150 due date is the 14th of May and that she is only at day 134 
(I was thinking the due date she gave me of May 9th was 150 days putting her at 139 today)

So then I got worried and said, any chance she is bred earlier??

And come to find out- Halifax (another buck) was loose in the pen with the dry does on 12/2 12/8 and 12/9

She SAW Sheez bred on 12/15 to Ushikai but if she were bred to Halifax on the earlier dates, well, she would be anywhere from 149 to 140 today- which seems to fit much better than only 134

I guess if she kids in the next 6 days with healthy fully formed kids- we will assume they are Halifax's :GAAH:

Well that throws out my keeping a buckling- and we might keep a doeling- but I was really hoping for the Ushikai breeding. :GAAH:

This should be interesting to watch - get the popcorn ready :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*

what a shock... :shocked: .....but the day count is more logical now....your right about that......I hope you get healthy kids and that your doe will be healthy to..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*

Well I hope you have healthy kids whichever buck they are from. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*

Well either way, she is a nice looking girla and will be having babies at some point. I can tell you that. :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*



> Well either way, she is a nice looking girla and will be having babies at some point. I can tell you that. :slapfloor:


 You've got that right.... :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*

i had a doe lose her ligs at 132 once.. but she kid like.. day 149.. talk about getting :hair: :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*

oh boy.... that would be very aggravating...SDK.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*

I think she'll wait....thse kids have to drop yet, poor thing betcha she has :girl: :girl: :boy: n there!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*

Yep- i just barely found her ligs this evening- hopefully she holds on another week


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*

That kinda stinks. :GAAH:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? day 134 today and ligs gone?*

Looks like she has :girl: :girl: :boy: in there! :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

So what do you think are we at?
Day 149 (thats a no) , 142/143, or day 136 :scratch:

Kids still need to drop but ligaments very low

























poor girl


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

149 isnt out of the question - my doe with quads had hers on 150 last year
she looks fairly close


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Yeah I do think 136 just cant be right - but Ive been wrong before!
Thats at least 4 days for her to hang on, but our earliest kidding this year was triplets at day 142, so shes got more like a week to go, I just cant see that.

Our quads were kidded at 149 this Feb too. Hmmmm

We will see! Shes definately very uncomfortable whatever day she is at.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I would sure say she will kid within a couple days.

LOOKS LIKE BABIES SOON. :clap: :clap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I think triplets... :girl: :girl: :boy: . She is beautiful!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

How is she this morning???


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Well- she is still hanging on, but she is definately progressing

Her kids have definately dropped down and she looks like she could be starting to get posty. She has more on and off white discharge and her ligs are REALLY low

For the first time in my life Im HOPING she waits to kid
Today would put her at 138 for Ushikai's breeding or 144/145 for Halifax's breeding

Which do you think?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I think you have a halifax breeding on your hands


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Halifax could make some nice kids for you too! Here's hoping for healthy and beautiful
:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :sun:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I think she is bred to Halifax too.  She looks really close!! :clap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I do love Halifax too- I actually bought two of his daughters for my herd already. Thats the main reason I was hoping she was bred to Ushi, for a little more variety, but either way, they should be nice kids!
I cant wait :dance:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Man, when I got back I thought fo sure she'd have kidded!! But nothing...WOW! She's huge!! :shocked: 
:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Any kids yet?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Nothing yet! :hair:

Shes walking pretty funny behind- udder the same, ligs pretty much the same, kids dropped.
hmmmmmm :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

you say.. the kids dropped.....that sounds like... it will be soon..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

hows she doing?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

How is she this morning?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Oh man - how is she??


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I cant believe it- but NOTHING yet

Every morning she has a giant hole in her stall and a little hay nest around it :roll: but ligs/udder/everything the same

Today is 140 for Ushikai and 146/147 for Halifax :shrug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

She sounds close...


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

:hair: :sigh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Man I was not on this weekend and I thought for sure I would see adorable babies this morning. WOW. That is ok, she is just baking them a little golden brown.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Hopefully she is baking my Ushikai doelings just right :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

wow... :shocked: ....she is sure fooling us....... :doh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

how about today.....lol


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Anything? :scratch:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

This morning nothing- I spent the day in the hospital so havent gotten to check on her again........hopefully she waits- or theres a bunch of bouncing happy kids when I limp there.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Here she is Day 142 for Ushikai or Day 148/149 for Halifax


























Ligs are there- very low- udder has definately filled, but not tight, starting to get posty?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I'm going to say she will kid Saturday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I'm going to agree with .....RunAround :greengrin:

I am sorry ...you had to go... to the hospital..........hope your OK :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Oh Good Ashley- maybe she will kid while you are here and you can be my goaty midwife since im a CRIPPLE now! :angry: :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

lol, I think your going to need help with her cripple or not. Looks like she has a lot in there! :thumb:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Thats what Im worried about. 
Im having flashbacks to my tangled quads earlier this year!

the good news is, since they drained all that blood out of my knee, I can actually move and bend it now, so i could be a bit more help to her.

Tonight her ligs are very low and very soft, her udder has filled, but not tight yet. She has also adopted the doe's kids in the pen next to her that were born last week. :roll:

Babies soon! I say probably in the next two days
I cant wait- I just really really need to be there, and everything needs to go by the book! ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I'm sure it will all go fine. You can always call if you need any help.  Or I may be there to help, lol.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

:hug: Thanks


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I think we are getting closer-
Sheez had about 3 or 4 holes dug down to the dirt in her stall this morning, she is also squatting to pee and nothing comes out, she looks postier to me, and her ligs are very hard to find, low and soft. She is pratically body slamming the walls rubbing on everything. Lots of lifting her hind leg and trying to bite at it.
I think we will have kids by tonight or maybe tomorrow what do you think


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I say early tomorrow morning (Friday).

So do they still think you will need the surgery on your knee? Just hoping the draining the blood helped nad maybe it was not as bad as they thought. Just hoping you will not have to dry all your does you.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

I have to go for an MRI to find out whats been damaged- draining the blood made it feel SO much better- I can actually sort of use it now. I think I could probably even drive. 
Hubby took off until next monday, so hes been taking me and helping me get the does out so I can milk them, and also feeding everyone  So hopefully I can continue to improve and wont need to dry everyone up! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

She is definitely getting closer........all the signs of nesting.... :wink:

I pray... ray: ... that when they do the MRI ....
they find that... just draining off the blood.....was the cure......
I am happy you are not in as much pain....................
even though it feels better.....take it easy for a while..... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

O yeah! I say early in the morning with :girl: :girl: :boy: She's looking very ready, posty and her udder has filled a bit more.
I'll be praying for a healthy delivery and good news with your MRI. :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Holy moly, she's sure big! Sounds like she's ready to go. ray: Hoping for a uneventful delivery and healthy kids :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Any babies yet????


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

When I talked to her this morning, when she came to pick up Nice for Haviris, there weren't any babies yet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

This doe is really cooking those kids extra well isn't she? Hopefully she goes soon and avoids having you :hair: for too much longer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

wow ...how aggravating........ I thought there would be babies by now... :help: :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

ligs are still there- low- but very posty today- and very crabby wants no part of me touching her and checking her out. Digging alot and laying around panting.....I saw maybe tomorrow :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

with her nesting and having all the other signs....yup....she is working on kidding pretty soon.... :wink: 
but the wait I know... is torture..... :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

She looks ready to me...but what do I know? :doh: Is this your right or left knee? If they gave you a 
knee brace be sure you wear it, if they didn't you can get one at most drug stores (get one that is for 
ACL support). And be careful you stay "upright" on it, pushing to the side (like you do when you get in the car) 
can slide it out of place, very painful!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

OH man, I am on here late today and I thought for sure we would be looking at adorable babies.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

Well Im about 98% sure Sheezy is finally going to kid tomorrow!!
Her ligs are very low- and in addition to her wonky behavior, her udder filled considerably today, AND she only had a few bites of her grain tonight.
She also got a brand new haircut- here is my big beautiful girl tonight.
Cmon Sheezy !!!!
:girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :stars:









this afternoon on the milkstand getting her new do- kids have dropped








this evening at feeding time
















and enough of that behind, how about a pretty face!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding soon? What day? *new pics**

5? :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: ?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding VERY soon! Day 144 today! *new pics added**

Oh, she is looking nice!  Loving her udder! Looks like triplets! :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding VERY soon! Day 144 today! *new pics added**

Thanks! I am loving it too- wow it looks better and better everyday, I cant wait to see her about 3 weeks fresh.
This is my Kingwood daughter :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding VERY soon! Day 144 today! *new pics added**

wow! she looks close! :girl: :girl: :boy: :girl: !


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Sheez kidding VERY soon! Day 144 today! *new pics added**

Wow! I've been following this thread even before I joined... I've been sucked in by all the drama!  She's so gorgeous. I can't wait to see her babies! I'm sending pink vibes your way. :girl: :girl: :girl: :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding VERY soon! Day 144 today! *new pics added**

there are sure alot of .....wow's here.... and here's mine to.......

"WOW" she is huge......maybe quads? :shocked: 
she is really close..... you are very right there...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding VERY soon! Day 144 today! *new pics added**

Sheez kidded today!

BIG healthy triplets :girl: :girl: :boy:

Pictures coming soon! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheez kidding VERY soon! Day 144 today! *new pics added**

congrats .....I am so happy she finally kidded....... :leap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations, can't wait for pics!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

First born buck- potential new herdsire 








second born doeling kingwood red probably retained








last born doeling- definately retained


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

How cute! Looks like that last one hogged all the color! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Cuties!!! :clap: Looks like it is a buckskin year!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess it was a buckskin day!!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on such pretty babies! And TRIPLETS,, I figured there'd be a minimum of 2 in there! She did a great job with all 3, beautiful!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL kids! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Such beautiful buckskins! The little man is so handsome and the girls are gorgeous like their mom... :stars: Congrats!

I bet momma is relieved that she can fit through the door again! :wink:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow 3 beauties!! Sheez must be happy that is all over with (and you too)!

Jennah


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!! Pretty lil ones!! Love the 1st doeling!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

So its official- that handsome little gold buckskin is going to be a new potential herdsire here!
We co-own this doe with a local breeder - that I really respect and admire, and she was out to the farm yesterday to milk test us and got to see the kids and Sheez, LOVES their dam and was VERY impressed by her udder, LOVES every single kid, and even wants to take one of the doelings for her herd. :leap: 

I need new pictures of them- coming soon :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. They are cute as ever. I can not believe how big mom was.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so adorable......congrats....... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are adorable!!!  I just love the buckskins!!!!  Congrats!!! :leap:


----------

